
5 things I had to unlearn before learning how to code - imartin2k
https://hackernoon.com/5-things-ive-had-to-unlearn-before-learning-how-to-code-4433eba0466d
======
dozzie
> 1\. "Don't just Google it"

> [...] When it comes to learning to code, there’s no way to retain
> everything. [...]

> Lesson: Google everything.

Wrong takeaway. Take. Fsckin'. Notes. And read the fsckin' documentation.
_Especially_ when you're learning.

> 2\. Not showing my work

Wrong title. The paragraph doesn't talk about showing the end program to
somebody, it talks about actually writing the thing. Hardly any surprise that
you need to write program to have a working program.

